# TURBO TURBO TURBO



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

All right here is the dilema!
i have a 1997 Altima and i have all aftermarket internals, head work, cams, intake, exhaust,msd, the whole nine yards.
well at first i had 10.5:1 compression pistons in it and i blew a tranny do to the power i guess, well now i have 8.5:1 compression and i want to turbo the fucker but im not looking to keep having to put trannies in it.
Any advice on what to do?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nissanjon97 said:


> All right here is the dilema!
> i have a 1997 Altima and i have all aftermarket internals, head work, cams, intake, exhaust,msd, the whole nine yards.
> well at first i had 10.5:1 compression pistons in it and i blew a tranny do to the power i guess, well now i have 8.5:1 compression and i want to turbo the fucker but im not looking to keep having to put trannies in it.
> Any advice on what to do?


get a newer, lower mileage tranny unless you want to rebuild the old tranny and cryo the gears or something along those lines. im guessing, only because ive done it, that you probably blew one of the shift forks or the input shaft bearing. ive gone thru 3 trannies because of my nitrous setup. i now have a 2000 tranny in there and have no problems as well as now i benefit from lower and closer gearing.


----------



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> get a newer, lower mileage tranny unless you want to rebuild the old tranny and cryo the gears or something along those lines. im guessing, only because ive done it, that you probably blew one of the shift forks or the input shaft bearing. ive gone thru 3 trannies because of my nitrous setup. i now have a 2000 tranny in there and have no problems as well as now i benefit from lower and closer gearing.



well the tranny i blew only had 45,000 miles on it.
also a 200 tranny out of an altima? Any certain mods to make it fit?


----------



## altimaracer (Dec 14, 2005)

yep it will


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nissanjon97 said:


> well the tranny i blew only had 45,000 miles on it.
> also a 200 tranny out of an altima? Any certain mods to make it fit?


nope, it will bolt right up.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

What companies make a turbo kit for 93-97 Altima's and will it work ok on a auto tranny.


----------



## Red Lion (Dec 18, 2005)

turbonetics is the only altima turbo kit maker, and it'll fit autos too.


----------

